# I broke the 2/3 rule!



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Yep, I sure did:laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

If you return images like that Dori, break the rules any time :smile:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Why, thank you! This was taken in Leesburg, FL and we are going back this weekend! :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

rules are there to be bent a little if not broken completely if the result justifies it - here it does :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I suspect Mother-Nature also broke/bent some rules too, to get water that calm, which nicely lets you off the hook :grin: - Superb photo Dori, are you putting them on Google-earth's 'Panoramio'?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Nice photo!!


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

WereBo said:


> I suspect Mother-Nature also broke/bent some rules too, to get water that calm, which nicely lets you off the hook :grin: - Superb photo Dori, are you putting them on Google-earth's 'Panoramio'?


Never heard of that, will check it out, thanks!



zuluclayman said:


> rules are there to be bent a little if not broken completely if the result justifies it - here it does :grin:


Thanks, I am a hard-core rule breaker:wink:



Old Rich said:


> Nice photo!!


Thanks much!


----------

